# Define Nano S Hot Rod Edition



## jojoharalds (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey everyone,







Hey everyone,

My name is jojo Haraldsson and i am a 31 year old casemodder from iceland,thank yo99u for checking out my buildlog.

i will be modding the define nano S into a hot rod themed gaming pc /mediacenter for my living room.

The colour Theme ---
Hot rod Red on the outside and some components will be red aswell,
white interior
And some chrome here and there
also will have some black in there.

ToDo:
Test loop,
get adapters that are needed,
test run on the hardware,
Dissassemble the whole case,
Paint each panel of the case,
Custom Motherboard cover (custom painted)
Paint some internal parts
reassemble the case,


Components:

CASE: Fractal Define Nano S
Fans: Fractal and Ek vardar
Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 with remote 
Mainboard: ASrock FM2A88X-ITX
CPU : AMD 7700K @ 4.6 ghz
RAM:8Gb Kingston HyperX Predator Beast @ 2133 mhz
GPU: MSI - 970
PSU:Fractal Edison M 650 Watts Gold Certified
SSD: 120Gb Samsung EVO
HDD: 4Tb Wester Digital Red. (Depatched)
Watercooling:
Pump:Aquacomputer aquastream ultimate
Rad 1:Alphacool
Rad 2:Alphacool
Res: XSPC ION Reservoir
CPU:EK Supremacy
GPU:EK - 970 Block and a 670 EK backplate
Fittings :Aplhacool rigid fittings

Enjoy the Buildlog.


































The Powersupply from Fractal





































Test fitting some hardware and planing the loop.


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 15, 2016)

Ram clearence is an issue we all know about.
And well it is happening hhere as well,
It is something to expect when trying to go all small on a computer build with watercooling.
But there are ways of fixing this ☺
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 16, 2016)

Drain and fill port system in the making.

Keep in mind this is only a test fit 
The final loop will be done with other piping and all the fittings will be chrome.





















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 16, 2016)

I think this part of the loop will look great once it is in its finao stages

What do you think?





























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 20, 2016)

Front Panel progressing nicely 
Going for that Ford Model A look ,still lots of work ahead.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2016)

this looks interesting and done right I would even like it and I can honestly say I don't like a lot of mods 

subbed


----------



## jojoharalds (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank very much,i will try my best to not dissapoint


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 3, 2016)

and finally it continues...
First order of parts have arrived...
I sure love me some fittings
together with some nickel plated tubing and Alphacool flowsensor (which in my opinion is a gorgeos Design)






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 3, 2016)

First nickel plated pipes are in place


















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 3, 2016)

we i am able to close everytging in the back.
and the front end (Grill) is in progress aswell.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 6, 2016)

Preparing the Case for paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 13, 2016)

Got an extra set of fans today.
and started painting them.















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the engraving on those fittings, looks awesome.


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 16, 2016)

Finaly i can start painting.
First i had to make my paint booth Bulletproof.
the i got cought (and had to take a mugshot)

but i am still on track .... unstoppable

















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 17, 2016)

everything was sanded and primer applied after applying primer i wet sanded everyrhing and cleaned it up.
Now it was time to add the colour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 18, 2016)

A few Spraycans and 30 Rivets later 
I think the result is looking alright 

-- Define Nano S Hot Rod Red --


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 21, 2016)

The tubing is comimg along nicely
Now it is time to sleeve this Powersupply up.
and make a few colour changes to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 24, 2016)

After A tonn of Sandpaper i finally got the colour of the Psu 
and then polished.
So that i am able to see the Gpu´s reflection
Now i just have to wait for some Sleeving material,so that i can dress them cables 












Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 24, 2016)

Power switch added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Sep 25, 2016)

Front panel almost done
Dressing up some cables 
the rest will be finished once more supplys will arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 7, 2016)

Fractal Design "Hot Rod Edition" FINISHED!!

Here is the final Photoshot of the Build,
Huge Thank you Goes to all that supported this Project.
Thank you Fractal Design Alphacool and
Icemodz for you´re awsome support on this without you this would not have been possible.




http://imgur.com/a/1gj14


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2016)

It does looks a hot roddy like and a nice build personally I wouldn't go without dust filters I guess I am too lazy to clean my pc


----------



## jojoharalds (Oct 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> It does looks a hot roddy like and a nice build personally I wouldn't go without dust filters I guess I am too lazy to clean my pc


Thank you ,it is more for the looks than performance


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 7, 2016)

From the looks of this case you do great work BUT with that being said, the only thing on this case the resembles a 1929-1932 ford model A is maybe the grill and color. I guess I was expecting it to look closer to a car maybe. great work non the less.


----------

